# Capic 2009



## Groudon (8. Januar 2009)

Hy Leute,
vlt wisst ihr ja, dass Capic grade ihre Seite neu macht und diese voraussichtlich im Februar wieder online sein wird (wurde mir auf [email protected] so gesagt).

Weiterhin habe ich erfahren, dass man einen neuen HT-Rahmen mit dem Namen "Elixir" fÃ¼hrt ... und die ersten Rahmen gibt es bereits Ã¼ber bei der eBucht zu ersteigern.

So z.B. der Elixir mit Reba SL fÃ¼r 420â¬ ... finde das ein Klasse angebot und werde da wohl zuschlagen. Die Rahmen sollen ja relativ gut sein (auch ohne Markennamen) und da die Reba SL alleine schon mit 319â¬ am billigsten zu bekommen ist sind 420â¬ fÃ¼r Gabel, Steuersatz und Rahmen ein SchnÃ¤ppchen ... nur wie sieht es mit dem frÃ¤sen von Tretlager und Scheibenbremsaufnahme aus ? ? ?

A N G E B O T E


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2009)

die rahmen brauchen nicht mehr bearbeitet zu werden.
habe ein element und da ist alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Januar 2009)

ah - gut

und wie ist die Verarbeitung der Rahmen so an sich? würde ihn mir ja gerne mit einer Magura-Gabel holen ... allerdings will ich keine mit Cantis -.- und die Durin ohne Cantis werden erst gegen Mai/Juni geliefert (Capic wusste garnicht, dass es welche ohne Cantis gibt xD hab die damals angeschrieben und mir wurde gesagt, ihr Vermittler von Magura hätte nie etwas von einer Disc Only Version erzählt) genauso wenig wird die Menja mit Firm ausgeliefert sondern mit Cantis -.- nuja ^^ was solls - die Reba SL wirds auch tun ... nur das Double-Arche-Design ... =/


----------



## daniel77 (9. Januar 2009)

Die Rahmen sind super Verarbeitet und in eloxiert auch verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig leicht. Nach Forums-MutmaÃungen sinds Vorjahres Cube-Rahmen mit Reaction Rohrsatz.

Wenn Du noch einen "Element" in deiner GrÃ¶Ãe bekommst kannst ordentlich sparen, sind den Bildern nach nÃ¤mlich die gleichen wie die Elixir.
Es lohnt sich auch fÃ¼r 15â¬ mehr den FSA Orbit Steuersatz zu nehmen.
Mein Element ist ein super Winter/Trainings-Bike geworden


----------



## pug304 (9. Januar 2009)

die Dinger sind einfach stabil. habe zwar noch den vorvorgänger aber der Rahmen ist top. Allerdings ist die Eloxierung (?) teilweise sehr dünn so dass Scheuerstellen durch zB Züge nicht zu vermeiden sind. Ist aber ja ein Bike. Zudem ist der Rahmen sehr leicht.





Die neue Capic Beschriftung gefällt mir allerdings mal gar nicht


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2009)

wow ... sehr massiv wirkendes bike  da schauen die 160er scheiben richtig komisch dran aus ^^

naja ... scheuerstellen kann man "abkleben" oder "gummihÃ¼lsen" drÃ¼bermachen und ich denke fÃ¼r ~200â¬ bekommt man einen Rahmen der sonst 500â¬ kostet (cube) ... sehr schÃ¶n


----------



## pug304 (11. Januar 2009)

jaaa, das machen die fetten RaceKing in 2.2. Aber ein super Reifen, zwar fett aber leicht laufend. Bremsschreibe habe ich erst neulich auf eine 180er upgegradet. Der Reba gefällts aber gar nicht. Die verziehts ohne Ende 

Die Scheuerstellen kommen auch mit Gummihülsen, wenn Du genau hinschaust kannst Du sie über den Nokons erkennen. ist aber egal, sonst hätte es keinen Rahmen werden sollen


----------



## Groudon (11. Januar 2009)

ich schau mal was mein Geldbeutel sagt ... würde mir sonst den Capic-Rahmen + FSA Orbit Z für 265 holen und bekäme für ca. 350 ne gebrauchte (~500km gefahren) Magura Durin MD100R ... jedoch bin ich noch am überlegen ob es nicht doch ein Fully werden soll - schaun wir mal ^^ aber schön zu hören dass die Rahmen sehr robust sind


----------



## andikue (16. April 2009)

hat jetzt schon jemand erste Erfahrungen mit den 2009er Capic Hardtail gemacht? Wenn ja, mit welcher Ausstattung?


----------



## andikue (20. April 2009)

hab mir die Bikes bei Multicycle in Wildpoldsried angesehen und die Capic Bikes machen einen sehr guten und super verarbeiteten Eindruck. Am besten haben mir die Rahmen mit der schwarzen Eloxierung gefallen.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (4. Mai 2009)

für welchen einsatzbereich sind die rahmen denn gedacht? sind die nur für race ausgelegt oder kann man sich damit auch ein light-am aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makani (10. Juli 2009)

Ich baue gerad mein Capic Elixir HT(20Zoll) auf.
Habe mich für Black elox und Reba SL entschieden.

Laufradsatz: Fulcrum Red Metal 1
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Antrieb: SRAM X9/Truvativ Stylo 3.3
Reifen: Maxxis Monorail
Rest: SLR TT,Easton EA 70,...

Gewicht: 10.1kg

Wird in 5Tagen fertig werden...dann kommt erstes Feedback & Photos


----------



## steve81 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gespannt!
Bin am überlegen meinen Cube Ltd Race Rahmen gegen nen Elixir zu tauschen.


----------



## AXL72 (15. Juli 2009)

Bin neu hier und krame gleich mal 'nen alten Thread aus.

Aber dieser hier hat mir beim Bikekauf die Sicherheit gegeben, mit Capic was ordentliches zu haben. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein CUBE AMS 125 Fully kaufen. Doch leider ist meine Rahmengröße diese Saison bereits ausverkauft :-( Also ging die Empfehlung meines örtlichen Multicycle-Dealers zum Capic Fully. 
Preis-/Leistung ist unschlagbar. Mit kompletter XT/XTR Ausstattung, FOX vorne und hinten und als Energievernichter Magura Marta habe ich keine 2000  gezahlt. 
Die ersten Ausfahrten haben viel Spaß gemacht. Ein wunderbares Bike.


----------



## dada1985 (16. Juli 2009)

hey grüßt euch

mein Rahmen ist heute auch angekommen.

ging echt super schnell von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung ca.28 Stunden 

Kann mir einer sagen, wofür die Kunststoff Clipse sind die mitgeliefert wurden?

jetzt mal nen bischen basteln und Teile bestellen.


gruß Daniel


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2009)

mit den clipsen wird die bremsleitung am hinterbau befestigt.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2009)

Leider hat Multicycle beim Farbdesign ein wenig der Mut verlassen, vor wenigen Jahren gabs die noch in solchen Farben:







Der Rahmen ist top, für das Geld absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

